# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  What is about Gynoids?

## Akira

A gynoid is anything which resembles or pertains to the female human form. The term has more recently been applied to a humanoid robot designed to more accurately look like a human female with much more realism than normal androids, or of those with a sexual connotation.

Gynoids

----------


## Plastic

HRP-4C & HRP-2 Promet (ROBOFES)

Uploaded on Sep 29, 2009




> AIST gave this presentation of two of their famous humanoid robots at Robofes in Toyama, September 26-27th 2009.

----------


## Plastic

want to have such girl at my appartment (^o^)

----------


## Kh

And how do you this cutie (Roxxxy)?




ROXXXY - ROBOT worlds first sex robot - "Live footage"

Uploaded on Feb 9, 2010

----------


## Akira

:Big Grin:  Roxy is cool!

----------


## Akira

is it possible to buy the hrp 4c in japan?

----------


## Airicist

I do not know how to buy, and can steal. Given the low weight (43 kg), a piece of cake. Diсkbot robot stole a few years ago.
And if we buy HRP-4C, he can win the Eurovision Song Contest for Ukraine?




HRP-4C Dance 1/2

Uploaded on Oct 16, 2010

----------


## Nanvel

wow she looks so realistically and nice - japanese are well!

----------


## Nanvel

man find real girl))!

----------

